# High nitrates and nitrites



## Kayh0116 (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a 37 gallon tank with 2 dwarf gourami, 3 platys, and one bristle nose pleco. Recently I have been having trouble getting my nitrates and nitrites down. All of my fish are still alive, and they get fed every second day. I do 25% water changes weekly, and have a moss ball in the tank as well. I just did my weekly water change 2 days ago and it's already almost covered in algae again. I've tried some additives and weekly water changes but nothing seems to be helping! Help!! I don't want my fish to die but I don't know what else to do 😞


----------



## jslater9816 (Jul 27, 2018)

How long have you had the tank? And what are your water levels?
More live plants may help with your algae problem. I find that they suck up most of the excess nutrients in the tank, and then there's less problems with algae. Plus they look beautiful!


----------

